# 2010 BMOQ



## RUNRMAC13 (17 Mar 2010)

Has anyone heard of any BMOQ dates for this upcoming fiscal year?


----------



## bullitt (17 Mar 2010)

April 25th for me, but that is Navy PRes in Esquimalt, not sure that helps or not!


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (18 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that info, but it is of no use to me unfortunately. Although I do live in Victoria and it would be nice to do it here. I was just inquiring since sometimes ppl on here have a bit of inside info on things like that.


----------



## tristismilitis (1 Apr 2010)

I know there is a serial starting 17 May-27 August and I was told that is the 3rd (and last) of the summer BMOQ courses for this year. I'm thinking the other two are May 3 & 10 start dates, but one of those might be a French course. I don't have a message yet as I'm waiting for a PLAR that will hopefully write off the first few weeks of the course but if anyone else gets their message/more info it would be nice to know!


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (1 Apr 2010)

tristismilitis said:
			
		

> I know there is a serial starting 17 May-27 August and I was told that is the 3rd (and last) of the summer BMOQ courses for this year. I'm thinking the other two are May 3 & 10 start dates, but one of those might be a French course. I don't have a message yet as I'm waiting for a PLAR that will hopefully write off the first few weeks of the course but if anyone else gets their message/more info it would be nice to know!



Yes, I found out that the dates in May are the 3rd, 10th and 17th. After that is September 27th. I hope a PLAR will help me as well. I am doing weekend BMQ right now so I hope it counts for something, but I don't think it will. I'll post when I find out something.


----------



## tristismilitis (14 Apr 2010)

RUNRMAC13 said:
			
		

> Yes, I found out that the dates in May are the 3rd, 10th and 17th. After that is September 27th. I hope a PLAR will help me as well. I am doing weekend BMQ right now so I hope it counts for something, but I don't think it will. I'll post when I find out something.



Hey you never know, and it's definitely worth a shot. I guess mine didn't take long to complete. Turns out it wasn't submitted until 23 March (I thought it went in last Sept so I was getting a bit worried) but it's done and I received my message today for BMOQ, Mod 2 only. Hope your PLAR is successful also!
Cheers!


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (25 Jun 2010)

I am on the 27 Sept BMOQ, anyone else going to be on that course?

Ryan


----------

